# what now? I'[email protected] "starting fastboot usb download protocol "



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

I researched an older thread just like what I'm asking. Seems like the person "figured out what to do"........but I am NOT exactly sure what to do next. I have read so many different threads. Here's the thing....
I have not yet put the CWM image recovery or TWRP recovery(not sure which is better) sounds like the latter of the two) in the adb tool kit...don't know how to do that.....
what I'm thinking is I go into c/ command and type a recovery code that's out there (not sure again)how to do that and if I am actually correct in thinking that is what I need to do next.
I have even watched YouTube videos and they go kinda of fast......
Maybe I'm close to finishing my root process but I don't want to make any mistakes.
Im frustrated BC I want to be rooted (I have rooted so many times with my phones)seems like the tf300 is way different

Yes I am a noob at rooting this......PLEASE HELP step by step and very elementary way of explaining what to do next-many threads are awesome at explaining very simple ways but for some reason I can't get what the thraads say to do next......cause perhaps its the knowledge or thinking we know what to do next or how to do it is given notion -that very notion I don't know

Btw-i dont want to brick either. (There is a great post in #DA I have followed but I truely don't know what to do even reading that thread...

It seems like my drivers are up to date (no yellow exclamation points) if that makes sense....so I would assume the tablet is waiting for me or my PC to do commands......yea-thats where I need ALOT OF GUIDENCE elementary style

Thank you in advance to the great people of rootzwiki

I hope I made or making sense


----------

